# Keep the FCC Out!



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

All I can see this doing is slowing progress, and raising prices. Comcast and the like can only get away with what their customers allow.



> WASHINGTONIn a move that will stoke a battle over the future of the Internet, the federal government plans to propose regulating broadband lines under decades-old rules designed for traditional phone networks.


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...83645448758.html?mod=rss_Today's_Most_Popular


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Comcast and the like can only get away with what their customers allow


How is this?, when they have a monopoly in most of their markets, it not like you can switch to another provider if you are not happy with Comcast.

I believe in a open a free internet access, not something Comcast or other ISP thinks you should have.

Just sell me access and bandwidth and leave the rest alone.

Not sure what the solution is.

.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Mumbodog said:


> How is this?, when they have a monopoly in most of their markets, it not like you can switch to another provider if you are not happy with Comcast.
> 
> .


They have near monopolies, but with AT&T and VZW FIOS available as alternatives there less and less wiggle room for Comcast or any provider to take too much away.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Except that the telcos are colluding with each other. They ALL want control of the content of the pipes.

Net neutrality is what we have now. If we fail to maintain it, corporate fascism in America takes a giant step forward, and our freedom becomes severely more constrained.

At this point in time, the ONLY reason the telcos haven't moved more aggressively to seize control is that the gov't won't let them.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Criticism of new net neutrality plan "simply false".

*"Easily dismissed" and "simply false on its face" was Federal Communications Commissioner Mignon Clyburn's response on Thursday to charges that the FCC's proposed net neutrality rules represent a throwback to old AT&T monopoly-era regulations. The Commission's plan is indeed to "reclassify" ISPs as common carriers, but then to "forebear" many rules contained in Title II of the Communications Act's common carrier toolkit-save those needed to keep ISPs from discriminating against applications and services they don't like.*

-- Tom


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

In what states does this "comcast" thing exist? No one I know here in NY uses comcast, in fact the only time I even hear that name is when I read similar posts online. The most common internet providers here are:

Optimum Online
Time-Warner
Direct TV High Speed
Verizon FiOS
Roadrunner


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Comcast is the largest cable provider in the states: http://www.ncta.com/Stats/TopMSOs.aspx

But, only one cable provider operates for any market per market agreements. So your area is serviced by the 2nd largest Time Warner.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

loserOlimbs said:


> But, *only one cable provider* operates for any market per market agreements.


Well that's weird because we have three in NY. Time-Warner and Cablevision (Optimum Online) service the Boroughs of NYC and LongIsland, while the third (I forget name) services update NY.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

namenotfound said:


> Well that's weird because we have three in NY. Time-Warner and Cablevision (Optimum Online) service the Boroughs of NYC and LongIsland, while the third (I forget name) services update NY.


Per market, I would bet dollars to cents you can't get more than one at any address...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We have two choices here, Comcast cable and Verizon FiOS. Of course, there is also satellite service for the masochists as well.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

2 choices but only 1 cable operator.


----------

